# Fraps || Game ruckelt nach drücken der Aufnahme ?!?!



## $$HardwareKing$$ (23. Oktober 2012)

*Fraps || Game ruckelt nach drücken der Aufnahme ?!?!*

Hey Leute !!!

Langsam bin ich echt der FrageKing anstatt der HardwareKing xD xD 

Ich hab etz schon einige Foren im Internet durchforstet aber nichts hilft, ich will Rage spielen, läuft problemlos mit 60 Fps wenn ich alles auf High // Ultra stell mit einer Auflösung von 1650 x 1050 Pixel, drück ich jedoch den Aufnahme Button, sinkt die Framerate plötzlich auf 18 fps oder weniger und das spiel ruckelt extrem, sogar das Anfangsintro oder das Spiel Menü erreichen nur noch 18 FPS, kann mir da jemand helfen ??? Am System dürfte es nicht liegen : 

Intel Core i7 2700K @4 Ghz 
16 Gb G-Data DDR3 Arbeisspeicher 1600 Mhz (824 mhz) 
Graka 4870 X2 Gainward 2 Gb
Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 64 Bit 
Hauptfestplatte             Samsung 250 GB 7200 rpm
Nebenfestplatten           Samsung 500 GB 7200 rpm
                                  WD        1.5 TB  7200 rpm

Ich habe bis etz schon probiert die Videoaufnahmen auf eine andere Partition zu legen da die Fraps dann ja nicht mit der Installation des Spiels und des Betriebssystem in Konflikt kommt ....
Ebenfalls hab ich den Hacken in Fraps bei "lock framerate" deaktiviert und aktiviert probiert ...
Weder 30 noch 60 fps einstellung in Fraps oder Full / Halfsize haben etwas an der FPS der Aufnahme geändert :/ 

Hab die Auslagerungsdatei der Festplatte übrigens Deaktiviert, da 16 Gb Arbeisspeicher genug sind und schneller rechnen wie die HDD ... 

Kann mir jemand ne Lösung sagen ??? Woran liegts ? 


mfg 
ThK


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fraps || Game ruckelt nach drücken der Aufnahme ?!?!*

Doch, das liegt an Fraps.  Dieses braucht massig Rechenleistung, und zusätzlich werden die Festplatten natürlich belastet.

Versuche mal, die Aufnahme auf eine andere Platte zu legen als System und Spieleinstallation, vielleicht hilft das etwas.


----------



## Research (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fraps || Game ruckelt nach drücken der Aufnahme ?!?!*

Liegt daran das Fraps gleichzeitig umwandelt. Das braucht massiv Power.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fraps || Game ruckelt nach drücken der Aufnahme ?!?!*

Man kann aber glaube ich irgendwie im Rohformat speichern, das sollte weniger Ressourcen fressen.

Ansonsten soll dxtory  so ziemlich alles besser machen.  Kostet das gleiche wie Fraps;  kannst du dir ja mal angucken


----------



## Bennz (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fraps || Game ruckelt nach drücken der Aufnahme ?!?!*

mal mit nem anderen progi versucht vids zu machen? msi afterburner zum bsp.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fraps || Game ruckelt nach drücken der Aufnahme ?!?!*

18 FPS sind nicht normal, vorallem nicht bei dieser Auflösung. Fraps hat seine besten Tage hinter sich, probier mal DxTory! Damit kannst du so gut wie ohne Leistungsverlust aufnehmen und dazu viel kleinere Files haben. 

Aber nur mal so nebenbei, bist du sicher dass der OC stable ist? So wie du es beschreibst hört es sich für mich an dass die CPU nicht genug Saft oder Vcore bekommt.

Edit: Du hast Fraps original oder? Hatte mal einen "freund" der es sich mal umsonst gekauft hat, der hatte ähnliche Beschwerden


----------



## Bennz (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fraps || Game ruckelt nach drücken der Aufnahme ?!?!*

nein 18 fps sind nicht normal, habe mal kurz mit fraps nen 5min vid / full size 1920x1080 / 60fps in MWO gemacht und hatte keine probs mit den fps im spiel.

fraps wandelt auch nichts um, 21gb für 5min sind schon viel.



DR0PB0SS schrieb:


> umsonst gekauft


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fraps || Game ruckelt nach drücken der Aufnahme ?!?!*

du kannst ja im hintergrund mal den taskmanager und den afterburner anschmeißen,  dann weißt du:

a)  ob die graka oder die cpu das ruckeln verursachen
b)  welche programme denn wirklich wieviel ressourcen belegen


gibts beim afterburner nicht auch die funktion,  auslastungen etc. mitzuschneiden? für spätere analysen?


----------



## Bennz (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fraps || Game ruckelt nach drücken der Aufnahme ?!?!*

afterburner kann auch vids aufnehmen und log datein erstellen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fraps || Game ruckelt nach drücken der Aufnahme ?!?!*

Ich würde dir von FRAPS abgesehen dazu raten, die Auslagerungsdatei wieder zu aktivieren...


MfG
fc3l3ss


----------



## Bennz (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fraps || Game ruckelt nach drücken der Aufnahme ?!?!*

ich weiss auch nicht obs bei fraps was bringt aber hast du nen codec pack installiert? wenn nich mach das doch mal.


----------



## Rex_800 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fraps || Game ruckelt nach drücken der Aufnahme ?!?!*

Programme wie Fraps sind eine enorme Belastung für deine Grafikkarte. Du bist im HD Bereich und dann noch ingame settings auf ultra. Ganz nüchter gesagt: Doch es liegt an deinem System, obwohl du ja eine echt schicke CPU hast  Deine Grafikkarte ist einfach zu schlecht.


----------



## Bennz (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fraps || Game ruckelt nach drücken der Aufnahme ?!?!*

also meine karte hatt in mwo nichtmal weiter hochgetaktet (810-1006mhz)  was ja der fall hätte sein müssen bei der aufnahme mit fraps.


----------



## target2804 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fraps || Game ruckelt nach drücken der Aufnahme ?!?!*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Doch, das liegt an Fraps.  Dieses braucht massig Rechenleistung, und zusätzlich werden die Festplatten natürlich belastet.
> Versuche mal, die Aufnahme auf eine andere Platte zu legen als System und Spieleinstallation, vielleicht hilft das etwas.


 also liegt es nicht an fraps, sondern an der hardware^^ hast es doch eben selbst gesagt 
mit ner gescheiten CPU und ner guten HDD machst das locker.




Rex_800 schrieb:


> Programme wie Fraps sind eine enorme Belastung  für deine Grafikkarte. Du bist im HD Bereich und dann noch ingame  settings auf ultra. Ganz nüchter gesagt: Doch es liegt an deinem System,  obwohl du ja eine echt schicke CPU hast  Deine Grafikkarte ist  einfach zu schlecht.


 kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es an der grafikkarte liegt. wenn diese ein game mit z.b. 60fps wiedergeben kann, ist sie potent genug. denn für fraps brauchst du keine neue texturberechnung von seiten der grafikkarte. das wiedergegebene wird einfach nur abgespeichert.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (24. Oktober 2012)

Mh, sind ja viele geteilter Meinung .... 

Ich probier heute erstmal ein anderes Programm z.B. dxtory oder MSI Afterburn  

Ja Fraps wurde Original gekauft  

Ich hab ja auch in keinem anderem Spiel Probleme außer jetzt in Rage oder Sniper GW war noch ganz schlimm :/ 

Meist render ich nebenbei noch, und zock, auch keine Probleme !!! Glaub nicht das es da am System liegt, selbst da sind Spiele wie Crysis, MoP, Far Cry 2, BF 3 oder sonstige meist noch mit High Res. Texturen Pack alles kein Problem :/ 

Deswegen wunderts mich halt !

Edit.: Oder was würde es für einen Unterschied machen wenn ich die Auslagerungsdatei wieder aktiviere ? Ich mein die Festplatte rechnet ja langsamer wie RAM und groß genug ist er auch ....


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (24. Oktober 2012)

So meine neusten Ergebnisse liegen vor ... 

Habe heute mal MSI Afterburn probiert, damit hab ich keinem Spiel FPS Einbrüche  

Sound und Video Qualität ist zwar bissl schlechter aber würde funktionieren, jetzt ist mein Problem nur das es als .mp4 Datei abgespeichert wird und ich diese Datei in Sony Vegas Movie Studio 12.0 (30-Tage Testversion) nicht öffnen kann :/ 

Liegt es an der Testversion oder kann Vegas nur wmv Dateien öffnen ? 


Grüß
ThK


----------



## Bennz (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fraps || Game ruckelt nach drücken der Aufnahme ?!?!*

mp4-Dateien mit AVC-Video kann Vegas lesen, afterburner wird wohl einen anderen video codecs nutzen und du müsstest die files erst umwandeln.


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fraps || Game ruckelt nach drücken der Aufnahme ?!?!*



$$HardwareKing$$ schrieb:


> (...)
> Edit.: Oder was würde es für einen Unterschied machen wenn ich die Auslagerungsdatei wieder aktiviere ? Ich mein die Festplatte rechnet ja langsamer wie RAM und groß genug ist er auch ....


Ich schrieb doch, du sollst die Datei nicht wegen FRAPS sondern allgemein aktivieren.
Von bestimmten Programmen wird, wie ich gelesen habe, explizit die Auslagerungsdatei und nicht der RAM benutzt. Wenn diese nun nicht mehr da ist, dann stürzt das Programm ab.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (25. Oktober 2012)

Bennz schrieb:
			
		

> mp4-Dateien mit AVC-Video kann Vegas lesen, afterburner wird wohl einen anderen video codecs nutzen und du müsstest die files erst umwandeln.



Kannste mir ein Programm empfehlen ? Format Factory klappt nicht -.- 



			
				fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schrieb doch, du sollst die Datei nicht wegen FRAPS sondern allgemein aktivieren.
> Von bestimmten Programmen wird, wie ich gelesen habe, explizit die Auslagerungsdatei und nicht der RAM benutzt. Wenn diese nun nicht mehr da ist, dann stürzt das Programm ab.
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss




Achso, sry dann hab ich was falsch verstanden  Werd ich dann gleich wieder machen  

Gibt's dann trotzdem paar Kniffe über die Auslagerungsdatei womit ich die Startzeit von Programmen und so Zeugs beschleunigen kann ?


----------

